# Medic son responds to southwest Missouri crash that killed father



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.belleville.com/mld/belleville/news/state/13974317.htm

*Associated Press

SPRINGFIELD, Mo. - Paramedic Freddie Savage did not know his parents were involved when he was dispatched Saturday to a crash on Interstate 44 east of Springfield in which their car, parked on the side of the highway, was hit from behind by a tractor-trailer.

His father, Fred Savage, 71, died in the crash, which sent the car flying a couple hundred feet into a field in Strafford, investigators said.

Freddie Savage's mother, Joyce, 65, was airlifted to St. John's Hospital in Springfield with serious injuries.
*


----------



## Raf (Mar 5, 2006)

That must have been really hard for the guy. It must be really difficult to treat your own family members.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 5, 2006)

This is one of those stories that myths and legends are made of.

It's a sad story, and I can't even imagine being in his shoes.


----------



## natrab (Mar 5, 2006)

It's sad, but think about it.  If something that terrible were to happen to my parents, I would _want_ to be there help them.  It doesn't change the fact that I'd be sad that it happened to them, but being there to help would be better than not knowing and hearing about it later at the hospital.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2006)

It is said.... but it does happen. We protect the area we live in, and many of us have family and friends who live and work nearby.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 6, 2006)

Just wait till you get wind of that new set of Protocols for next year Jon.. Think it's hard telling parents you're taking their dead kid to "do everything you can".

Now we have to tell them they are dead, and we are barred by law from resuscitation.. Unless they drown.

The only way we'll be able to work patient, is if the parents try to kill us. "If your life is threatened".


Another way of Insurance companies :censored::censored::censored::censored:ing with EMS!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 6, 2006)

Isn't the kid from the Wonder Years named Fred Savage?


----------

